# Clockgen on auto???



## Blazer1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have overclocked my E6400 @ 2.13ghz to 2.55ghz (318 FSB) with Clockgen, locked BIOS, and tested it for many hours with Prime95. Max temps 41c on both cores VID 1.325. I am happy with the stability and speed but have one last hurdle to cross.

When I log on I get a screen that pops up asking permission to run program Clockgen, if I immediately click run it my computer freezes, if I wait a few seconds (maybe 5) and click run it loads just fine. I would like to automate this by clicking the box that gives Clockgen permission to always run at start up. My fear is it will try to load to quickly locking up my computer on every restart thus I will not be able to get in to disable Clockgen. Will Clockgen recognize the correct time to load??......if it does not and freezes my computer is there a way to disable it??


----------



## Blazer1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody???


----------



## Blazer1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here some more information;

CPU-Z 1.49 report file

Processor(s) 

Number of processors 1 
Number of cores 2 per processor 
Number of threads 2 per processor 
Name Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 
Code Name Conroe 
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz 
Package Socket 775 LGA 
Family/Model/Stepping 6.F.6 
Extended Family/Model 6.F 
Core Stepping B2 
Technology 65 nm 
Core Speed 1905.4 MHz 
Multiplier x Bus speed 6.0 x 317.6 MHz 
Rated Bus speed 1270.2 MHz 
Stock frequency 2133 MHz 
Instruction sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T 
L1 Data cache (per processor) 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
L1 Instruction cache (per processor) 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 
L2 cache (per processor) 2048 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size 

Chipset & Memory 

Northbridge Intel P965/G965 rev. C2 
Southbridge Intel 82801HH (ICH8DH) rev. B0 
Graphic Interface PCI-Express 
PCI-E Link Width x16 
PCI-E Max Link Width x16 
Memory Type DDR2 
Memory Size 1024 MBytes 

System 

System Manufacturer Dell Inc. 
System Name Dell DXP061 
System S/N 8J15GC1 
Mainboard Vendor Dell Inc. 
Mainboard Model 0WG855 
BIOS Vendor Dell Inc. 
BIOS Version 2.5.3 
BIOS Date 11/22/2007 

Memory SPD 

Module 1 DDR2, PC2-5300 (333 MHz), 512 MBytes, Qimonda 
Module 2 DDR2, PC2-5300 (333 MHz), 512 MBytes, Qimonda 

Software 

Windows Version Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition Professional Service Pack 3 (Build 2600) 
DirectX Version 9.0c 

I am still seeing no problems from my 20% overclock but I would like some advice on having Clockgen run on its own without needing my permission.:smile:


----------

